# Pan Fried Pork Loin!



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yum.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Smooth, where's*

the gravy? Where's the puscits? Where's the fried apples. Last but not least, the mashed taters. And complimentary rolaids. Fine lookin fryin tho.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They're gone.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

In Indianapolis they make great Pork Lion sandwiches out of these...they are wonderful


----------

